# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Кришна и Радхарани одеты как Санта Клаус и Снегурочка.... это нормально?

## Dravida das

Объясните мне почему в Нью Враджа Дхамне (Венгрия), под руководством Шиварам Свами так наряжают Божества Радхи Кришны?
Это нормально?

----------


## Шанта дас

Не одевайте Кришну как Деда Мороза, или почему Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не носил штаны
Бхакти Викаша Свами

Мне рассказывали, что в храмах (ИСККОН) Европы наряжают Кришну как Санта Клауса, и в одном храме Индии тоже как-то сделали это. И что же я думаю по этому поводу? Сожалею... одно слово... нелепость - другое..

Однажды при Прабхупаде преданные дарили друг другу рождественские открытки, с изображениями Кришны. Прабхупада сказал, что мы не поддерживаем рождественские поздравления.

В других случаях Прабхупада говорил также о спекуляциях в поклонении Божествам. Это могут пытаться оправдывать разными доводами. В Индии они приводили такой довод, что может быть в этот день христиане придут к нам в храм. Но тогда Кришну можно нарежать как игрока в крикет, вдруг зайдут в храм фанаты крикета, или как голливудскую звезду, вдруг зайдут фанаты кино.

Но вся идея состоит в том, чтобы одевать Кришну так, как нравится Радхарани, а Радхарани наряжать так, как нравится Кришне, в соответствии с указаниями великих ачарьев. Мы должны по возможности как можно больше избегать смешения с этой западной "культурой"…

См. лекцию Шрилы Бхакти Викаша Свами: Почему преданные должны следовать ведической культуре? – Часть 1 http://www.bvks.ru/10673/

КРИШНА КАК САНТА КЛАУС

Кришна как Санта-КлаусСейчас достаточно распространена практика одевания божеств на Рождество или Новый Год в одежды Деда Мороза/Снегурочки.

Также, в обыкновенные дни некоторые вайшнавы одевают божеств в джинсы/штаны и тд. тп.
Эта тенденция подстроить Радха-Кришну под современные обычаи и реалии мне кажется, мягко говоря, не очень правильной.

Уместным будет выглядеть утверждение Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады:

"Наш процесс - это показывать Сознание Кришны как оно есть, не так, как другие хотят видеть это. Не то что мы должны изменяться, чтоб приспособиться к публике, но мы должны изменять публику, чтоб она приспосабливалась к нам." Бомбей, 28 Декабря 1971 года

То есть на Западе люди привыкли к Деду Морозу, джинсам и т.д., поэтому естественным образом преданным хочется, чтобы Радха Кришна выглядели в соответствии с тем, как им и публике привычнее. Но, к сожалению, такая деятельность является сева-апарадхой при поклонении, и особо ни к чему хорошему не приведет.

Божества - это не куклы, которых мы можем одевать так, как нам взбредет в голову. Цель поклонения божествам, как описывает Джива Госвами в Бхакти Сандарбхе (238):

?r?mad-??i-prabh?tibhir atr?rcana-m?rge kvacit kvacit k?cit k?cin mary?d? sth?pit?sti

Мудрецы установили путь арчана-марга, благодаря которому человек постепенно достигает должных стандартов.

Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья 5.96:

pratim? naha tumi — s?ks??t vrajendra-nandana

О мой дорогой Господь, Ты не изваяние; Ты есть Сам сын Махараджи Нанды.

По Своей беспричинной милости Господь являет Себя в форме арча-виграхи так, чтобы обусловленные души могли видеть Его и поклоняться Ему. Таким образом человек постепенно "учится" поклонению Кришне, чтобы на совершенном уровне продолжить поклонятся Кришне уже в мире духовном, в его вечных играх, нитья лиле.

radha-krishna-santa-klaus-3Арча-виграха - это сам Господь, и каждой форме Господа соответствуют определенные вечные атрибуты, которые не могут быть изменены.

К примеру, Кришна всегда с флейтой. Если вместо флейты по собственной прихоти виграхе Кришны вручить кобзу или балалайку (ведь это традиционные для нашей местности инструменты), то согласитесь, это уже не поклонение Кришне, а непонятно что.

Но что-то подобное происходит с таким вечным атрибутом Кришны как одежда, и практически никого это не коробит.

В "Хари-бхакти-виласе" есть достаточно четкое паддхати по поклонению божествам, и в частности, там детально описывается то, в какие одежды следует одевать божеств, в соответствии с тем, какие одежды носят Радха-Кришна в мире духовном.

Безусловно, одежды Деда Мороза и Снегурочки традиционны для нашей местности, но покажите мне шастры, где описывается, что в духовном мире Радха Кришна одеваются таким образом? ...Кришна на Голоке отращивает бороду и идет раздавать подарки гопи и гопам, приговаривая при этом как дед мороз "Уху-ху-ху-ху-ху, с Новым Годом, с новым счастьем!" Просто абсурд.

Говинда Лиламрита 1.5:

yat p?ta? ?ruti-v??-manobhir ani?a? t????-pradam adbhuta?
sa?s?r?maya-h?ry api pra?ayajonmad?ndhya-moh?di-k?t |
?a?vac-carvitam apy analpa-rasada? deh?di-h?t-pu??ida?
taj j?y?d am?ta-sp?h?-haram ida? govinda-l?l?m?tam

radha-krishna-santa-klaus-4Вся слава Шри Говинда Лиламрите – вечному океану нектара игр Шри Говинды. Он превосходит нектар деватов или желание освобождения, постоянно дарует изумительную духовную жажду ушам, словам и уму когда его пьют; который вылечивает болезнь материальной жизни, однако создает иллюзию и слепоту любовного опьянения, а также дарует неисчерпаемый вкус, даже если его пить снова и снова, питая даже [материальное] тело.

Не нужно изобретать ничего нового в арчане. Все необходимое уже есть. С точки зрения материального ума, это может показаться "скучным" - одевать постоянно Божеств в одни и те же одежды. Но слова этой шлоки опровергают подобный ход мыслей: даже если одевать Тхакуров снова и снова, ничего не изобретая нового, в соответствии с тем, как Говинда одет в своей нитья-лиле, это способно даровать неисчерпаемый вкус, вплотную приблизив нас к Говинда Лиламрите - вечному океану нектара игр Шри Говинды.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кришна и Радхарани одеты как Санта Клаус и Снегурочка.... это нормально?


Если Они раздают подарки в форме Кришна-премы - конечно, нормально! Поскольку Махарадж одобрил, значит, все в порядке.
А где написано, что нельзя Их наряжать в прекрасные зимние одежды?  :smilies: 

"Первая половина дня, 10:48-15:36

И ровно в 10.48 Кришна встречается с Радхарани. Они наслаждаются прогулкой по лесам Вриндавана, вместе собирают цветы и качаются на прекрасных качелях, сделанных из цветков лотоса. Гопи очень опытны в плетении из цветов и они способны сделать даже цветочные качели, привязанные к веткам деревьев.

Так Они гуляют по лесам Вриндавана, споря о том, как лучше собирать букеты цветов. А леса Вриндавана такие волшебные, что в них проявляются сразу все шесть сезонов года. В одном лесу лето, в другом лесу осень, в другом зима и в другом период дождей, где-то весна... Надо просто знать в какую сторону повернуть и попасть в нужный сезон года"

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Из года в год одно и то же, игры в кукол, теперь уже с адвокатами. 




> А леса Вриндавана такие волшебные, что в них проявляются сразу все шесть сезонов года. В одном лесу лето, в другом лесу осень, в другом зима и в другом период дождей, где-то весна... Надо просто знать в какую сторону повернуть и попасть в нужный сезон года"


Если речь в произведении про шесть сезонов года - оно описывает Голоку или Гокулу Вриндавана. Не Европу. Сезон года "зима" _во Вриндаване_ не равен зиме в Европе - ни по температуре, ни по носимой одежде. 

С чего бы Кришне во Вриндаване носить одежды Санты Клауса с опушкой? а опушка из перьев, которые птицы отдают добровольно? 

Это выдуманная одежда, выдуманное украшение алтаря, из ума. Не авторитетно. То же самое, как если бы нарядить Божеств Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны в Африке в какие-нибудь одежды местных героев. Или например, грекам для вдохновения на алтаре показывать Шри Шри Радху-Кришну в одеяниях Зевса и Геры. Такие пуджари и их помощники-швеи, возможно, исходят из того, что Кришне игр во Вриндаване недостаточно, и Ему нужны еще и национальные земные переодевания для полного счастья... (?) 

А какой во Вриндаване снег и сугробы, я как-то писала (по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады и ачарьев) на прошлом форуме. Сейчас уже и не найти ту статью... 

Представляю, как все будут счастливы, если и этот форум потеряется... во времени и пространстве. В очередной раз, какой уже по счету..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так что на фото не Вриндаван. Это выдуманная одежда, выдуманный алтарь, *из ума* . Это не авторитетно. 
> 
> Кстати, какой во Вриндаване снег и сугробы, *я* писала на прошлом форуме.


Не знаю, что вы писали на том форуме, но уверена, что вы самый большой авторитет в этом вопросе))

Вероятно, Махарадж "из ума" придумывает стандарт поклонение Божествам? Не слишком ли высокомерно заявлять подобное?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но что-то подобное происходит с таким вечным атрибутом Кришны как одежда, и практически никого это не коробит.


Коробит, и к счастью, многих.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не знаю, что вы писали на том форуме, но уверена, что вы самый большой авторитет в этом вопросе))


Вы только посмотрите, как вас задело мое местоимение "я" - что вы даже не обратили внимания, что статья-то из цитат из Ачарьев и Прабхупады. Давно надо привыкнуть, что я так пишу статьи, согласно цитатам. Называется такой способ чтения и рассказа о своих реализациях по прочитанному - компиляция. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "Пишите свои реализации, для этого я и основал "Back to Godhead". Это журнал, который выходит в ВВТ на английском. А у нас его в некоторой мере заменяет этот Форум. 

Но вы берете на себя смелость сделать мне замечание, что я даже не могу сказать про себя: "*я* (выделено жирным вами) написала статью". Вы у нас может быть Ачарья? Хотя... не вы одна против компиляций, уже и один дважды-иницированный против компиляций по Фолио здесь умудрился выступить. Только вот сам Шрила Прабхупада был "за". 

Вы недавно на форумах, много чего здесь не видели, поэтому я на ваши выпады внимания особо не обращаю, мне просто смешно ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вероятно, Махарадж "из ума" придумывает стандарт поклонение Божествам? Не слишком ли высокомерно заявлять подобное?


Стандарты вводят Ачарьи. 
А ваш Махарадж потакает желаниям неофитов, или не выговаривает им сейчас по их внутренним причинам. Для всех же такой алтарь - вовсе никакой не стандарт. 

Почитайте также пост Шримана Шанты Даса выше, если моих слов недостаточно.  

Если вы видите высокомерие - так это вас характеризует, а не меня )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы только посмотрите, как вас задело мое местоимение "я" - что вы даже не обратили внимания, что статья-то из цитат из Ачарьев и Прабхупады.


Это даже интересно. И какой в зимнем духовном лесу Вриндавана климат? что говорили Ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада? 




> Кстати, какой во Вриндаване снег и сугробы, *я* писала на прошлом форуме.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Стандарты вводят Ачарьи. 
> А Махарадж потакает желаниям неофитов, или не выговаривает им сейчас


Сразу видно, что вы не знаете принципов, качеств и характера Махараджа и делаете неприличные выводы для Вайшнави.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне интересно, а зачем вы опять выделили жирным местоимение "я"?  :smilies: )))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сразу видно, что вы не знаете принципов, качеств и характера Махараджа и делаете неприличные выводы для Вайшнави.


Это мое объяснение. Чем это еще можно объяснить, трудно сказать. Попробуйте вы нам всем объяснить и успокоить недовольство.

Факт, что в долине Кришны много одевают Божеств в национальные одежду, и Радхарани у них часто бывала как дама одета, с европейским зонтиком и т.п., и одежды были на ней европейские. И очень красивые, да... но. Наводит на размышления. А Санта-Клаус с колпаком это уж совсем...

Для меня честь, но я не Вайшнави. Такое написание у меня для святых личностей зарезервировано ) 

К сожалению, я, и не только я, вижу результаты: преданных, увы, коробит от Санта-Клауса. Это не стандарт.  Стандарт одежд Божеств описан, например, в Хари-бхакти-виласе, как уже сказано выше.

Также никто не обязан следовать наставлениям гуру, который не является вашим дикша или шикша-гуру. Гуру ИСККОН все уникальные, у каждого свои последователи. Но объединяет нас всех только Шрила Прабхупада. Точно также я знаю, что кому-то не нравится на все 100% деятельность моего дикша-гуру. Но не устраиваю из этого личной трагедии. Так что просто не провоцируйте других, вот и все.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . А Санта-Клаус с колпаком это уж совсем...


Почему все видят Санта Клауса?)) и колпак не колпак, просто шапочка))
Просто Кришна и Шримати Радхарани гуляют в теплой одежде в зимнем лесу Вриндавана. Матаджи, там ведь бывает 0 градусов? Вы говорили, что знаете :smilies: 

И вот на этот вопрос ответьте, пожалуйста. Просто заинтриговали:



> Вы только посмотрите, как вас задело мое местоимение "я" - что вы даже не обратили внимания, что статья-то из цитат из Ачарьев и Прабхупады. 
> Кстати, какой во Вриндаване снег и сугробы, я писала на прошлом форуме





> Это даже интересно. И какой в зимнем духовном лесу Вриндавана климат? что говорили Ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это даже интересно. И какой в зимнем духовном лесу Вриндавана климат? что говорили Ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада?


Информация там очень интересная. Может быть, и найду. Но вот ведь дилемма - не интересно мне ее вам давать. Вы слишком критично в мою сторону пишите. Мне нет интереса вас просвещать. У меня нет с вами отношений. Они могут быть только трех видов. Мы с вами ни в одном из них.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Информация там очень интересная. Может быть, и найду. Но вот ведь дилемма - не интересно мне ее вам давать. Вы слишком критично в мою сторону пишите. Мне нет интереса вас просвещать. У меня нет с вами отношений. Они могут быть только трех видов. Мы с вами ни в одном из них.


Не отвечайте лучше, конечно  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему все видят Санта Клауса?)) и где там колпак?)))


Почему вы колпак не видите? Не хотите видеть - поэтому не видите. 
Все остальные почему-то видят и понимают и по цветам одежды, и по фасону все предельно ясно. И если бы это только на Рождество. Но нет, у них такой стиль, отточенный европейский. Просто с Сантой уже перегиб.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не отвечайте лучше, конечно


И не собираюсь, оставайтесь как есть...

Слова Ачарьев не про температуру по Цельсию. Они рассеивают иллюзию материального восприятия. Дают милость различать дух и материю. Поэтому и коробит - тех, кто понимает, в чем суть.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Уважаемая матаджи Кастурика.Был уже экспериментатор Киртанананда Свами,который хотел Сознание Кришны и Христианство скрестить.Что из этого вышло все знают.

----------


## baladasa

> Представляю, как все будут счастливы, если и этот форум потеряется... во времени и пространстве. В очередной раз, какой уже по счету..


Вы, что-то может слышали про форум? 



> Другая важная новость в этой сфере – предстоящий в ближайшее время запуск новой версии сайта Krishna.ru, который должен перевести наше присутствие в интернетовском пространстве на принципиально другой уровень. Сейчас сотни разрозненных вайшнавских сайтов презентуют сознание Кришны кто во что горазд, а на единственном большом вайшнавском сайте в основном обсуждаются мало кому интересные внутренние новости и проблемы, так что новым людям приходится черпать информацию о сознании Кришны с хорошо раскрученных сайтов анти-культистов.


источник

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы, что-то может слышали про форум?


Ээээ... да. Поспрашивайте в разделе Вопросы-Ответы.

----------


## Шанта дас

Никто не заметил,что мой пост-это копипаст статьи Бхакти Викаши Свами,в которой Махарадж с опорой на шастры великолепно проясняет этот вопрос... 2) Нужно одевать Кришну и Шримати Радхику в то,в чем они одеты на Голоке... Пусть эта шапочка хоть 100 раз красивая,но где гарантия,что Кришна одевает ее зимой...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нужно одевать Кришну и Шримати Радхику в то,в чем они одеты на Голоке... Пусть эта шапочка хоть 100 раз красивая,но где гарантия,что Кришна одевает ее зимой...


А где гарантии, что Он *не надевает*  шапочку в зимнем лесу Вриндавана на Голоке? Значит, мы на Земле можем наслаждаться снегом и морозами, а Кришне это строго запрещено? Откуда эти домыслы? Пока никто не привел *шастры!*

И разве у Санта Клауса появилась снегурочка? Раса-бхаса? :biggrin1: 

Преданные, к чему все эти фантазии, вам больше нечем заняться?))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот эта статья (2007 г.).

Есть ли снег в духовном мире? 
Раджа Кумари деви даси

«Без осознания величия Бога любые рассказы о Его деяниях ничем не лучше мирских рассказов о любви» 
Нарада-бхакти-сутра

Я увидела, как от ветра падает снег с ветвей деревьев. Медленно, большими охапками, разбиваясь о нижние ветки… «Неужели это тоже майа? Есть ли снег в духовном мире? Осень-то есть, есть весна и лето, но неужели они там тоже мерзнут?» 

Я посмотрела в программу, содержащую все книги, беседы и письма Шрилы Прабхупады, там снег упоминается 109 раз. В разговорах и на прогулках Прабхупада часто спрашивал учеников, много ли снега бывает в каком-то городе (к примеру, в Америке), когда они обсуждали новые храмы… 

Есть разговор о качествах души, и Шрила Прабхупада приводит такое сравнение: качество снега – белизна, качество чили – острота, сахара – сладость и качество души – служение. Снег может быть нечист, например, с примесями от красного вулканического пепла, но его собственная природа – белизна! Источник снежинок – солнце, и даже если мы видим, как они сверкают всеми цветами на солнце, тем не менее, они всегда белые… Так же и душа. Это объяснение Прабхупады. 

И ссылки на снег в книгах показали, что снег в духовном мире есть – подумать только! Снег на санскрите – hima. 

Немного позже, когда мальчики ощутили расстройство от изнуряющей летней жары, они укрылись у основания дерева, которое стояло как зонтик. Господь тогда сказал, что жизнь дерева очень возвышенна, потому что, даже ощущая боль, дерево продолжает защищать других от жары, дождя, снега и так далее. Своими листьями, цветами, фруктами, тенью, корнями, корой, древесиной, ароматом, соком, золой, мякотью и побегами дерево исполняет желание каждого. Такой тип жизни идеален. Точно также, сказал Кришна, совершенство жизни – задействовать свою жизненную энергию, богатство, разум и слова для блага всех. 
После того как Господь прославил так деревья, вся компания отправилась к Ямуне, где пастушки дали коровам напиться сладкой воды и напились сами. 
(ШБ 10.22. обзор) 

Когда Кришна и гопи танцевали, они проявляли необычные свойства. Движения их стоп, расположение одной руки на другой, движения их бровей, их улыбки, движения их одежд, их сережки, щеки, их волосы с цветами – когда они пели и танцевали – все это объединялось и казалось облаками, громом, снегом и вспышками молний. Кришнины черты появлялись как скопления туч, песни гопи были как гром, их красота проявлялась как молнии в небе, и капли испарины, видимые на их лицах – как падающий снег. Так гопи и Кришна полностью погрузились в танец («Источник вечного наслаждения»). 

В «Лалита-Мадхаве» Рупа Госвами объясняет, что брови Кришны – совсем как Ямуна, а улыбка Радхарани – совсем как лунный свет. Когда Ямуна и лунный свет встречаются на берегу реки, вода на вкус становится как нектар, и пить ее доставляет огромное удовольствие. Она такая же охлаждающая, как сугробы снега. («Нектар Преданности») 

Вот вам и снег, слетающий с деревьев... Майский был подход, а чтение прояснило хоть немного. 

* * *

Есть два главных настроения в духовной жизни – встреча с Кришной и разлука. Основное настроение Кришна-лилы – встреча с Кришной (самбхога), она чередуется с разлукой, и основное настроение Чайтанья-лилы – разлука с Кришной (випраламбха), встречи в Чайтанья-лиле практически нет. Господь Чайтанья учит Своих последователей Своим примером любви к Кришне в разлуке. Сначала Кришна дает вкус служения Себе, возможно показываясь мимолетно, и потом всю жизнь мы можем искать Его, как Дхрува Махарадж, как Госвами Вриндавана, как Господь Чайтанья. 

* * * 

Еще про снег, сравнения Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Ночью снег не имеет серебристого блеска, и светлячок не сияет днем. И когда незначительная мистическая сила, проявленная Брахмой, оказалась перед мистической силой Кришны, это выглядело как снег ночью или светлячок днем… Когда человек меньшей мистической силы хочет показать могущество в присутствии большей мистической силы, он сводит на нет свое собственное влияние, он не может увеличить его. Даже такая великая личность как Брахма, захотев показать свою мистическую силу перед Кришной, выглядел нелепо. Так Брахма был поставлен в тупик своей собственной мистической силой. («Источник вечного наслаждения») 

И потом Господь Брахма извиняется, склонившись перед Кришной, после того как украл всех мальчиков и телят: 
«Возможно, философы или ученые могли бы сосчитать все атомы на земле, снежинки или возможно даже сияющие корпускулы света солнца, звезд и других светил. Но среди этих ученых кто мог бы сосчитать бесконечные трансцендентные качества, проявляемые Тобой, Верховной Личностью Господа, появляющимся на земле для блага всех живых существ?» (ШБ 10.14.7) 

Не правда ли, это удивительно, что Брахма, обращаясь к Кришне, упоминает о снеге посреди лета. Мог бы, например, про песчинки сказать... Может быть оттого, что Кришна был холоден с ним, и Брахма никак не мог понять, доволен ли Господь его молитвами. Так что, следуя по стопам Господа Брахмы (мы Брахма-Мадхва-Гаудия сампрадая), мы можем сравнить количество качеств Бога с количеством снежинок и так получить хоть какое-то понимание о бесконечности... И как мы, ограниченные, можем служить Бесконечности... 

У меня возникает от этих мыслей какое-то беспокойство и почти отчаяние. Величие Бога – первое, что нам надо понять, поэтому мы изучаем «Шримад Бхагаватам» последовательно, от описания материальных миров к духовному миру и понимаем, почему надо идти по стопам...

----------


## Варган

Снег, вероятно, должен быть на вершинах Шри Говардхана, Он же такой высокий.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

О, спасибо, Лакшмана Прана прабху. Я вчера еле нашла, только в вашей газете и сохранилось )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Никто не заметил,что мой пост-это копипаст статьи Бхакти Викаши Свами,в которой Махарадж с опорой на шастры великолепно проясняет этот вопрос... 2) Нужно одевать Кришну и Шримати Радхику в то,в чем они одеты на Голоке... Пусть эта шапочка хоть 100 раз красивая,но где гарантия,что Кришна _на_девает ее зимой...


Почему не заметили, все, кто хотят видеть - заметили. 
 Естественно, не носит Кришна никаких нац. костюмов, что уж говорить о костюмах героев мифов. 

Шримати Радхарани не смолчала бы, видя красный колпак с помпоном, я уж молчу как реагировали бы гопи. Нигде в шастрах не упоминается такого, что Бог переодевается, чтобы Своим бхактам подарки (Кришна-прему) на Рождество (!) дарить. Ну что за спекуляции... 

Видимо, пуджари исходят из того, что Божество находится у них,  в пределах материального мира, на западе. Думают, что  Кришна "вдохновит" Своих слуг на западе  таким своим видом...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Объясните мне почему в Нью Враджа Дхамне (Венгрия), под руководством Шиварам Свами так наряжают Божества Радхи Кришны?
> Это нормально?


Не логично-бы было у них сначала спросить ? 
Может во сне им подсказка была, откровения, или ещё что ..
И разве можно Кришну в чём-то ограничить .., как захочет так и будет.

----------


## Dravida das

> Поскольку Махарадж одобрил, значит, все в порядке.


Вообще-то это не нормально и Махараж уже сам сожалеет об этом что такое было. Это было один раз в 2000 году. После этого они так Божества не наряжали. Уж 15 лет как так не наряжали, так как это НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО.

Это все я узнал у ученика Шиварам Махараджа, который является главным пуджари в Лондоне. Он сказал что, это было один раз в Венгрии и ЭТО НЕ НОРМАЛЬНО. Больше они так не делают.

----------


## Dravida das

> как захочет так и будет.


Как-то у Шрилы Прабхупады спросили, зачем Кришна создал материальный мир и майю, но что Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что это было не желание Кришны, а желание дживы. Не надо путать желания Кришны и глупость обусловленных душ.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Как-то у Шрилы Прабхупады спросили, зачем Кришна создал материальный мир и майю, но что Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что это было не желание Кришны, а желание дживы. Не надо путать желания Кришны и глупость обусловленных душ.


Но вы же не знаете что было в данном случае. Узнайте у пуджари и руководства, потом расскажите нам, а то начали тут  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Больше они так не делают.


Вот и я хотела спросить, а какого года фото ? 
Значит, старое, 15-летней давности. Просто вы поставили вопрос вначале темы так, как будто фото новое. 

В любом случае, за эти годы Божества (другие) в таких одеяниях появлялись не раз.

__________

Эта идея, что это Кришна сам хочет так нарядиться, и Ему никто не может запретить - логика наоборот. Как видим, многие воспринимают _арчану_ не как науку, а как какое-то действо, суть которого явлена избранным, а остальные могут лишь молча внимать. И всему слепо верить, не применяя разума. Или же разум начинают применять, но только не на основе Писаний рассуждают, а просто пытаясь приводить малологичные аргументы - лишь бы защитить свою веру... Признак неофитов - они не знают писаний, оттого вера слаба.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Желания Кришны, то, как Он хочет, чтобы Ему поклонялись, записаны в Писаниях, например, в этой теме сразу же прозвучала "Хари-бхакти-виласа". Процесс _арчаны_ описан Самим Господом Кришной в 11 Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, также и Господь Чайтанья просил Госвами Вриндаваны описать науку поклонения Божеству. Чтобы люди не выдумывали своих способов, в том числе, как Божество "наряжать".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но вы же не знаете что было в данном случае.


Поскольку у нас есть Писания, диагноз был поставлен верно, и спрашивать руководство и пуджари не обязательно, чтобы это понять. Спросить можно, лишь чтобы обратить внимание на нелепость или убедиться, что ситуация исправлена.

Также эти фото Божеств продолжают оставаться в сети, их заново могут размещать новенькие "вдохновленные" преданные, на Них смотрят. Так что в любом случае, ситуацию надо было прояснить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вообще-то это не нормально и Махараж уже сам сожалеет об этом что такое было. Это было один раз в 2000 году.


Без его ведома одели ученики? что сказал Махарадж?

И все-таки никто не доказал, что Кришна не может переодеваться в зимнем, снежном лесу и играть в снежки, например. На санках кататься. Иначе, откуда эти удовольствия в материальном мире?  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Всех с Зимой и со снегом!
 :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

БХАКТИ-РАСАЯНА

Сознание Кришны представляет собой больше, чем внешнюю культуру или общественное движение. Это культура погруженности. Весь смысл сознания Кришны состоит в том, чтобы погрузить свой ум. Чем больше мы узнаем о личности Господа, тем легче нам сосредоточиться на повторении Его святого имени.

Благодаря стихам «Бхакти-расаяны» мы можем больше узнать о Кришне, Его святой обители, Его спутниках и играх во Вриндавана-дхаме.
Медитируя на эти стихи и одновременно повторяя святые имена, мы ощутим, как ум и сердце растворяются в нектарном океане према-расы:

"Вы знаете, как выглядят леса в разные времена года? Во Вриндаване в каждый из сезонов леса обладают особой красотой. Например, бывает зимний лес, в нем довольно холодно. Прежде чем Кришна и пастушки, а иногда и гопи, войдут в зимний лес, приходит Вриндадеви и раздает им одежду. «Немного холодно, — говорит она, — пожалуйста, обернитесь в теплые покрывала».
 Бывает осенний лес. В это время вы можете найти в лесу все фрукты, созревающие в осенний сезон. Кришна идет вместе с гопи в осенний лес и ест эти фрукты.
 В весеннем лесу Кришна находит коробочки, полные цветочной пыльцы, и они с гопи бросают в друг друга разноцветными порошками. «Шри Говинда-лиламрита» описывает, что когда Кришна проходит по лесу в сезон дождей, в небе появляются не-божительницы и осыпают Его цветами, а дождевые тучи проливают дождь. Когда капли дождя сталкиваются с цветами, цветы превращаются в похожие на жемчужины капли меда. Эти капли меда падают на тела гопи и заводят дружбу с жемчужинами, украшающими девушек. «Мы только что упали с неба. Как вы поживаете?» — и так они становятся друзьями. Таким образом, вы видите, что все во Вриндаване имеет сознание и служит Господу Кришне. Облако знает, как доставить удовольствие Кришне, и дает нам один значимый урок. Оно служит не одному Господу Кришне, но и Его друзьям и коровам. Если вы хотите служить Господу Кришне, вы должны служить вайшнавам. В «Сканда Пуране» есть стих, в котором говорится, что те, кто служит Верховной Личности Бога, возможно, удовлетворят Его. Слово «возможно» указывает, что они могут также и не удовлетворить Его. Но те, кто служит преданным Кришны, наверняка порадуют Его.."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И все-таки никто не доказал, что Кришна не может переодеваться в зимнем, снежном лесу


Это общеизвестно, что во Вриндаване есть зимняя одежда - почему вам надо это доказывать?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это общеизвестно, что во Вриндаване есть зимняя одежда - почему вам надо это доказывать?


Матаджи, мне казалось, что мы лично с вами  всё уже обсудили.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Разве? Я написала, что мне неинтересно предоставлять вам подборку цитат. 
А вот что никто не будет доказывать очевидное, мне интересно ответить.

----------


## Шанта дас

ДВИЖЕНИЕ БЫЛО ПРОСТО АТАКОВАНО ВСЕВОЗМОЖНЫМИ ИДЕЯМИ ОДЕВАНИЯ РАДХИ-КРИШНЫ В ОДЕЖДЫ САНТА-КЛАУСА
Эта идея, когда мы одеваемся какими-то фольклорными персонажами (на харинаму – прим.) – это нонсенс. Это просто нонсенс. Но эти вещи происходят. Целая мода в нашем Движении. И внутри Индии и за пределами Индии мы думаем, что главное – это чтобы публика нас признавала. Хорошо, но они должны признавать нас на наших условиях, а не на их условиях, иначе мы идем на компромиссы.
Это – очень тяжелая ситуация, потому что практически Движение большей частью было просто атаковано всевозможными вот этими идеями одевания Радхи-Кришны в одежды Санта-Клауса. Представление нашего Движения, то есть послание, которое мы несем в мир, мы делаем видео для общественности такое, словно цель Движения сознания Кришны – кормить детей в школах, чтобы у них было лучшее будущее. Это неправда, которой людей кормят. То есть в обществе говорят: отдавайте детей в школы, в которых в сущности превращают их в рабов. Ну да, с одной стороны, если вы будете учиться хорошо, у вас будет лучшая возможность стать таким высокопоставленным рабом, вместо того, чтобы быть рабом низшего звена. Если будете учиться прилежно, вы сможете выйти… Вместо того, чтобы иметь долг в 100 тысяч, вы будете иметь долг в 500 тысяч. То есть вы будете рабом более высокой категории.
Мы не должны быть частью всего этого. Этого вонючего, демонического, эксплуатационного, промывающего мозги общества. Мы должны предлагать людям лучшую альтернативу всему этому. Если мы представляем своих преданных как подражающих Деду Морозу, то это все выглядит дешево. Словно в нашем Движении нет глубины, просто пантомима какая-то. Наше Движение – это просто какая-то пантомима. Что касается комиков, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что мы не хотим представлять Кришну так, чтобы люди относились как-то легкомысленно к этому, словно Кришна – это просто какой-то объект шуток.
Конечно наши великие философы в Бангалоре, они сделали мультик, стоимостью в миллионы рупий, о Кришне, зная хорошо, что Шрила Прабхупада этого не хотел. Они очень детально все это оправдали, но в общем и целом они просто не следуют Шриле Прабхупаде.
Итак, существуют нападки изнутри и со стороны ритвиков тоже. Множество разных ложных идей витает в атмосфере. Что тут поделаешь? Что вы вообще можете сделать. Я бы советовал: нужно просто сохранять дистанцию. То, что мне говорят – это приведет к разъединению… Мы получаем эти письма из России. Мы кормим бедных, то есть мы следуем этим программам, ходим в кармической одежде, не говорим «Харе Кришна». И мы кормим бедных, чтобы общественность нас признавала. И некоторые из ваших учеников протестуют, они говорят, что лучше, чтобы эти преданные выходили, распространяли книги. Но, так или иначе, мы все должны сотрудничать, потому что единство важно. Но единство может прийти тогда, когда мы убеждены.
Мы приходим в сознание Кришны добровольно, чтобы следовать процессу, поскольку у нас есть вера, что это очистит нас. У нас есть вера, что если мы будем следовать тому, что нам дал Шрила Прабхупада, это очистит нас. И когда мы видим, что происходят изменения в процессе, которые очень отличаются от того, что давал Шрила Прабхупада, это очевидно. Когда вот этот… Мы не чувствуем, то есть мы не можем отдаться добровольно этому процессу, потому что у нас другой опыт: когда мы выходим на харинама-санкиртану, когда все преданные одеты как преданные, когда они поют ради услаждения Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ради того, чтобы всех возвысить. Есть разница, если мы выйдем, как преданные одеты в какие-то одежды пантомимы, в какие-то костюмы, проводят какой-нибудь парад, чтобы ублажить публику, то опыт будет другой совсем.
Когда преданных отвлекают от прямой проповеди сознания Кришны, на какую-то деятельность, которая направлена на то, чтобы ублажить там муниципалитет, чтобы они были довольны нами… Как, например, наши преданные идут добровольцами, чтобы подметать улицу. Наши преданные не предназначены для того, чтобы быть.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Видоизмененный киртан»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ДВИЖЕНИЕ БЫЛО ПРОСТО АТАКОВАНО Наше Движение – это просто какая-то пантомима.


Как же мы любим критиковать преданных и Гуру. Когда же мы начнем любить преданных и ИСККОН, или хотя бы немного уважать их. Мало того, что разные демоны постоянно нападают, еще и члены общества добавляют немало. 
Всю тему очень горько читать, и страшно подумать, что будет дальше.

----------


## Дамир

> Как же мы любим критиковать преданных и Гуру. Когда же мы начнем любить преданных и ИСККОН, или хотя бы немного уважать их. Мало того, что разные демоны постоянно нападают, еще и члены общества добавляют немало. 
> Всю тему очень горько читать, и страшно подумать, что будет дальше.


Потому как проще отобрать "Мигалку" у Михалкова, чем требовать Достойной зарплаты ! !

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Потому как проще отобрать "Мигалку" у Михалкова, чем требовать Достойной зарплаты ! !


 что?

----------


## Варган

> Как же мы любим критиковать преданных и Гуру. Когда же мы начнем любить преданных и ИСККОН, или хотя бы немного уважать их. Мало того, что разные демоны постоянно нападают, еще и члены общества добавляют немало. 
> Всю тему очень горько читать, и страшно подумать, что будет дальше.


А если критика идёт от старших (от Бхакти Викаши Свами), то разве это не нужно расценивать как благо для нас, как исправляющие наставления?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А если критика идёт от старших, то разве это не нужно расценивать как благо для нас, как исправляющие наставления?


У каждого ученика есть приоритет наставлений. В первую очередь - это наставления нашего истинного дикша-гуру. Не углубляясь опять в ранее разобранную тему о "косвенной" проповеди, но касаясь философии этой темы с одеждой Божеств, убеждена, что публично и в грубой форме критиковать действия преданных и Гуру ИСККОН - это самое низкое занятие, недостойное. Форум создан не для этих целей. Тем более использовать цитаты своих дикша-гуру, принижая других преданных и делая оскорбительные выпады в адрес старших преданных. В конце концов существует этикет обращения к старшим вайшнавам и этикет выяснения сложных филосовских тем. Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно повторял, что преданный - это истинный джентльмен. Ученикам нужно понимать эти моменты, чтобы не навредить своему Гуру вырывая куски из его лекций и бесед. Или хотя бы спрашивать его, уместно ли в данном случае цитирование.

 Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада всей своей жизнью учил, как бережно нужно относиться к преданным и ИСККОН. Можно изучать эту тему.

----------


## Варган

> У каждого ученика есть приоритет наставлений. В первую очередь - это наставления нашего истинного дикша-гуру. Не углубляясь опять в ранее разобранную тему о "косвенной" проповеди, но касаясь философии этой темы с одеждой Божеств, убеждена, что публично и в грубой форме критиковать действия преданных и Гуру ИСККОН - это самое низкое занятие, недостойное. Форум создан не для этих целей. Тем более использовать цитаты своих дикша-гуру, принижая других преданных и делая оскорбительные выпады в адрес старших преданных. В конце концов существует этикет обращения к старшим вайшнавам и этикет выяснения сложных филосовских тем. Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно повторял, что преданный - это истинный джентльмен. Ученикам нужно понимать эти моменты, чтобы не навредить своему Гуру вырывая куски из его лекций и бесед. Или хотя бы спрашивать его, уместно ли в данном случае цитирование.
> 
>  Кстати, Шрила Прабхупада всей своей жизнью учил, как бережно нужно относиться к преданным и ИСККОН. Можно изучать эту тему.


Харе Кришна, матаджи Кастурика! Примите мои поклоны! Из наставлений Шрилы Индрадйумны Свами (даршан по поводу конфликта в уфимской ятре - видео, которое Вы присылали на форум)  я понял, что старшие вайшнавы и, тем более, духовные братья (ученики одного и того же дикша-гуру) могут публично поправлять друг друга, и это вполне нормально. А когда младшие преданные начинают критиковать духовных братьев своих учителей, то это нехорошо, нарушение вайшавского этикета. Правильно ли я понял?

В чём грех в распространении высказываний Бхакти Викаши Свами? Ведь он говорит для того, чтобы его услышали, а не ради сотрясания воздуха. Если его мнение противоречит мнению чьего-то гуру, то ученик должен принять точку зрения своего гуру по спорному вопросу, а сами  эти разногласия - рассматривать просто как лилы, игры отношений между духовными братьями, не вмешиваться в них. Разве не так?

----------


## Варган

"ИНОГДА СЛУЧАЕТСЯ,ЧТО У ДВУХ СТАРШИХ НЕТ СОГЛАСИЯ ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ 
Если младший преданный видит, что двое старших ссорятся и спорят, он не должен принимать ни чью сторону. 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил о таких ситуациях, как о тех, в которых двое братьев ссорятся и спорят. Шрила Прабхупада подтвердил, что если мы останемся в ИСККОН, тогда эти небольшие оскорбления не будут иметь серьезного эффекта, потому, что вайшнавы очень милостивы. Мы можем нанести им оскорбление, но если мы попросим прощения, то последствия этого оскорбления уничтожаются". (Бхакти Чару Свами)
http://sankirtana.narod.ru/library/xz/vopros.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Когда преданных отвлекают от прямой проповеди сознания Кришны


Из недавней лекции Враджендра Кумара прабху - не бывает прямой или косвенной проповеди, бывает эффективная или неэффективная проповедь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Похоже, это требует отдельной темы  :smilies: 




> В чём грех в распространении высказываний Бхакти Викаши Свами? Ведь он говорит для того, чтобы его услышали, а не ради сотрясания воздуха. Если его мнение противоречит мнению чьего-то гуру, то ученик должен принять точку зрения своего гуру по спорному вопросу, а сами эти разногласия - рассматривать просто как лилы, игры отношений между духовными братьями, не вмешиваться в них. Разве не так?


Харе Кришна, Варган. Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Рассматривать, как лилы не получается что-то, видимо, нужен определенный уровень для этого))
Думаю, что не нужно выносить ссор из избы и посвящать весь мир в наши домашние дела. Как сказал Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, репутация ИСККОН не очень хорошая, так к чему же нам при помощи интернета самим её еще ухудшать? Так не ведут себя близкие родственники в семье.
В первую очередь учитель дает наставления своим ученикам, а те должны пользоваться этим с разумом.




> Из наставлений Шрилы Индрадйумны Свами (даршан по поводу конфликта в уфимской ятре - видео, которое Вы присылали на форум) я понял, что старшие вайшнавы и, тем более, духовные братья (ученики одного и того же дикша-гуру) могут публично поправлять друг друга, и это вполне нормально. А когда младшие преданные начинают критиковать духовных братьев своих учителей, то это нехорошо, нарушение вайшавского этикета. Правильно ли я понял?


Простите, я не могу вспомнить, что говорил Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами в той беседе. Может, процитируете, или укажите, с какой минуты.

----------


## Варган

> Простите, я не могу вспомнить, что говорил Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами в той беседе. Может, процитируете, или укажите, с какой минуты.


С 01:47:00 по 01:54:25

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> С 01:47:00 по 01:54:25


Очень хорошее объяснение дал Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами! Особенно понравилось, почему они с Бада Харидасом прабху до сих пор не отклонились и остаются в Движении. Это, наверное,  самое важный момент видеоролика.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы, я извиняюсь, вообще о чем? 

По теме одевания *Кришны* Санта-Клаусом нет разногласий между гуру. Ни один гуру не дал бы наставлений так наряжать Божеств Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны. Это делают пуджари, обусловленные своим рождением на Западе и детскими рождественскими сказками.

И это глупость, что преданные не могут разбирать подобные темы в интернете, и что якобы это ухудшает имидж ИСККОН. Имидж ИСККОН ухудшают такие алтари, а не распространение знания о том, как выглядит Бог в духовном мире - что показывают правильные алтари. Фото с неавторитетными одеждами уже в сети, доступные всем. И все новые и новые "вдохновленные" продолжают их распространять, вот свежий пример http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...106#post144106

Поэтому и объяснения с критикой глупостей должны быть доступны всем. Большинству людей в мире вообще глубоко безразлично, что у нас происходит. А те, кто в теме, почувствуют фальшь, если не обсуждать спекуляции. Потому что внешний вид и храмов, и алтарей - это ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЕ НА СОЗНАНИЕ. Мы ведь проповедуем, что храмы ИСККОН - это представительства (или проекции) духовного мира, не так ли? 

Большая часть новых прихожан плохо ориентируются в новой среде, и им можно "втюхать" очень многое на фоне восторга книгами Прабхупады и обществом преданных. Так что неправильно людей оставлять без пояснений, что верно, а что полнейшая спекуляция. Потом, когда они все-таки поймут, что к чему, они не будут уважать тех, кто могли бы им объяснить, но не делали этого.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> убеждена, что публично и в грубой форме критиковать действия преданных ... - это самое низкое занятие, недостойное.


А вы чем занимаетесь, когда пишете так? Наверное, уверены, что чем-то другим? 

Преданные, которых вы "припечатали", хотят развеять беспокойства, связанные с тем, что дважды-инициированные позволяют (позволяли) спекуляции на алтарях сампрадайи. 

Так что те, кому вы приписываете "низкие и недостойные" мотивы - разумные преданные, занятые хорошим делом. Люди не дураки, чтобы соглашаться на фальшивый вид *Верховной Личности Бога*. Фотографии уже в сети, и с этим уже ничего не сделать, кроме как разбирать и разъяснять.

----------


## Dravida das

дальше хуже.... уже Кришну как иллюминатский глаз в треугольнике изображают



В случае с Сантой Кришна еще узнаваем, но этот плакат на курсы по Бхагавад-гите меня сразил своей "гениальностью"

----------


## Варган

Из видеозаписи беседы преданных с Индрадьюмной Свами я понял, что не стоит называть конкретных личностей, когда кто-то хочет обсудить какие-то предполагаемые отклонения; а если хотят поправить конкретных личностей, то нужно общаться или с ними наедине, или с их авторитетами. Разъясните, пожалуйста, дорогие бхакты, если это не так.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Из видеозаписи беседы преданных с Индрадьюмной Свами я понял, что не стоит называть конкретных личностей, когда кто-то хочет обсудить какие-то предполагаемые отклонения; а если хотят поправить конкретных личностей, то нужно общаться или с ними наедине, или с их авторитетами. Разъясните, пожалуйста, дорогие бхакты, если это не так.


Это так. Еще там такой момент, что если преданный разбирает при всех ошибки другого, не называя его имени, но все вокруг понимают, о ком идет речь, то это тоже открытая критика.
Раньше Шри Джишну Прабху ездил по ятрам и давал семинар по Вайшнавскому Этикету. Это было супер-полезно, несколько месяцев в общинах была тишь и гладь. Все занимались своими обязанностями и уважали мнение других. 
Интересно, Шри Джишну Прабху еще продолжает ездить с семинаром?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> дальше хуже....


Santa is Coming to ISKCON Vancouver 
Ванкуверский храм ИСККОН приглашает всех посетить их программу киртана рождественского дня. Отставив в сторону формальности Вайшнавского декора, их листовка изображает большого весёлого Санта Клауса, что высочеет под маленьким Кришной. Господь изображён как украшение, повешенное на дерево (?).

----------


## Dravida das

Оставлю для истории и этот шедевр

----------


## Dravida das

Ну и более крупным планом

----------


## Dravida das

Нам уже больше нечем привлечь людей как Сантой и рождественскими хороводами?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Мы пока не рагануга-бхакты ("следующие за [трансцендентным] вкусом"), мы пока садхана-бхакты. Когда мы хотим удовлетворить Кришну, мы должны узнать из авторитетного источника, как это сделать. Поэтому все поклонение Божествам в ИСККОН авторизовано и стандартизовано. Если мы хотим удовлетворить _свои_ чувства, мы будем делать так, как _нам_ "прикольно". А "прикольно" нам может быть все, что предлагает современная материалистическая культура: мушкетеры, Деды Морозы кока-кольные и пр.

----------


## Инна82

Считаю, что действительно не нужно так одевать Божеств, так как это противоречит авторитетному источнику. Только вот я считаю, что конфликты между преданными в этой теме Кришне не нравятся больше, чем с любовью красиво одетые Божества в "не те" одежды.
А зачем обсуждать листовки храма? Это же не ваша ответственность. Не нравится что-то  - сообщите старшим, пусть обратят внимание. Лучше всем следить за своими обязанности, и мне, конечно же, тоже.

Матаджи (простите, я из простых. Где-то видела в темах,что вы просите по другому себя называть, но не помню как). Это фото пятнадцатилетней давности и если оно попало в сеть, это не значит, что его все будут обсуждать. Тем более новички, которые с 0,001 процентной вероятностью увидят это фото. Так что всё хорошо.

----------


## Dravida das

Обсуждать надо затем чтобы преданные не считали это правильным и далее не было таких прецедентов.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Обсуждать надо затем чтобы преданные не считали это правильным и далее не было таких прецедентов.


С 2007-ого года, кажется, обсуждают, а воз и ныне там? Возможно, не в соцсетях надо "обсуждать"/осуждать (на радость всему миру), а на авторитетных площадках?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а пиццы,вареники,колбаски ,пироги уже обсуждали?
а как любим ведь....

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Матаджи (простите, я из простых. Где-то видела в темах,что вы просите по другому себя называть, но не помню как).


Если это вы мне, то *можно* называть "матаджи", это правильно. Вы написали правильно. 
Неправильно - это ставить рядом слово "матаджи" и мирское или духовное имя, отбросив "даси". Шрила Прабхупада так не делал. Например, "Матаджи Инна" - неправильно. Правильно просто "Матаджи" или просто "Инна". В зависимости от того, какие отношения, кто обращается. Почему? Если кратко, потому что матерей не называют по имени, и достаточно просто уважительного "матаджи". А самое уважительное - это "Шримати + духовное имя", но я вовсе не просила так себя называть ))) Я лишь писала, как принято у Вайшнавов ) 




> если оно попало в сеть, это не значит, что его все будут обсуждать.


Да это неважно, будут обсуждать или нет  :smilies: . Важно то, что образы влияют на сознание, даже без обсуждения. У нас общество _для осознания Кришны_. Неавторитетные алтари не способствуют осознаванию Бога у тех, кто даже просто видит их ). Неверные образы свидетельствуют о неверно транслируемой философии сампрадайи. *Наша философия учит, что Бог и Его форма - неотличны друг от друга.* Кришна - не Санта-Клаус, не папа Карло, не Зевс или еще кто. Есть указания в шастрах, как Бог выглядит. Ему не интересны мирские временные сказки или мифы. Все Его расы описаны. Пуджари не имеют права наряжать Божеств, выдумывая свои способы, отодвигая указания учителей, приписывая Богу какие-то настроения или игры от себя. 




> Только вот я считаю, что конфликты между преданными в этой теме *Кришне не нравятся* больше, чем *с любовью красиво* одетые Божества в "не те" одежды.


Это вы думаете, что "с любовью и красиво" ) Однако любовь означает, что пуджари одевают Кришну так, как Кришна любит. А это описано в шастрах. Этому учатся у гуру. Ни один гуру не учит одевать Божеств как персонажей сказок. Поэтому такие наряды говорят не о любви, а о том, что ученики решили попробовать не любить шастры или указания гуру. А *Кришне нравится*, когда ученики любят шастры и гуру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С 2007-ого года, кажется, обсуждают, а воз и ныне там? Возможно, не в соцсетях надо "обсуждать"/осуждать (на радость всему миру), а на авторитетных площадках?


Этот форум очень авторитетная площадка для России, отклик следует незамедлительно, проверено множество раз. Так что в России так Божеств не одевают, по крайней мере, сейчас. Все спекулятивные фотки из-за границы. 

Ни у кого в мире больше нет такого масштабного и действенного форума, как у нас. Потому у них кто во что горазд. И преданные пишут, чтобы их отклонения у нас не проявились.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> с любовью красиво одетые Божества в "не те" одежды.


Смотрите... вот что вы любите носить? 
Теперь представьте, что все это знают, и что ваши вкусы разнообразны, но неизменны, также известно. 
Но кто-то, например, мама, вдруг шьет вам, а потом без разговоров одевает вас в то, что вам за ненадобностью. При этом рядом будут те, кто вас любят и на вас будут смотреть. Вы себя какой почувствуете? Любимой мамой или обделенной любовью мамы?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Так что в России так Божеств не одевают, по крайней мере, сейчас.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а пиццы,вареники,колбаски ,пироги уже обсуждали?
> а как любим ведь....


Ну это хотя бы можно объяснить отсутствием времени, климатом или здоровьем. 
А вот так любить Санту, что и Сам Бог не помеха  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Синие одежды - это просто зимние одежды. Или вы про шарфы и шапки с помпоном? Так вязаные, не мех. Теплая одежда для Божеств существует, я тоже ставила фото Кришны-Баларамы в шарфах. А вот красно-белое с белой опушкой и красным колпаком - это фирменный и всеми узнаваемый стиль Санты. Повсюду его картинки под Рождество, и "кришнаиты своего Бога на наше рождество наряжают Сантой"... полный нонсенс. Все уже было сказано, по кругу пошли.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Слава Кришне, наконец разобрались, что шапочку Божествам одевать можно, зимние одежды можно. Только если они не красного цвета! Красные строго нельзя, не дай Бог подумают, что это Санта со Снегурочкой на алтаре))
И с перьями нельзя ( а что преданные одевали на Кришну перья? ))

Теперь все очень ясно, как Божий день  :smilies:   есть надежда, что все всё поняли и тема будет закрыта)

----------


## Dravida das

Дело не в красных одеждах. Одежды красного цвета одевают на экадаши. Дело в узнаваемости одежд Санты и ассоциации с этим сказочным персонажем.
И кроме того, уж если сам Шиварам Махарадж посчитал ошибкой так одевать Божества и уже 15 лет как Их так не одевают, то о чем можно еще спорить?
Одевать Божества в фирменную рабочую одежду Санты это не правильно и точка.
И так больше ни в каких храмах Божества не наряжали, за исключением, что некоторые неофиты наряжали так своих домашних Божеств.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И кроме того, уж если сам Шиварам Махарадж посчитал ошибкой так одевать Божества и уже 15 лет как Их так не одевают, то о чем можно еще спорить?


Никто не спорил, что Кришну надо одевать Санта Клаусом с красной снегурочкой. Это вообще фантасмагория, гротеск и фантазии.

А что именно сказал Махарадж, вы не пояснили.
Поэтому есть смысл сначала спросить у него. И надо было так сделать с самого начала, в соответствии с вайшнавским этикетом, а не додумывать за него, приписывая всякие несусветности:




> Кришна и Радхарани одеты как Санта Клаус и Снегурочка

----------


## Dravida das

С этой темы я и начал узнавать, так как думал что кто-то из преданных знает почему так было. Но потом понял что на формуме не знают. Повторил это на фейсе.
И там один из моих знакомых преданных в Лондоне задал этот вопрос главному пуджари в Лондонском храме, который является учеником Шиварам Свами.
На что он (ученик Шиварам Свами) ответил, что сам Махарадж сожалеет о случившемся и больше такого у них не повторялось.
И собственно этот же ученик и сказал что это фото 2000 года.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Теперь всё умиротворилось, всё хорошо.
 Шри Шри Радха Шьямасундара ки-джай!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...119#post145119
 " По поводу отсутствия этикета дискуссий о поклонении Божествам в соцсетях "

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...119#post145119
>  " По поводу отсутствия этикета дискуссий о поклонении Божествам в соцсетях "


"Пожалуйста в следующий раз, прежде чем Вы пожелаете инициировать дискуссию вокруг какой-либо фотографии Божеств, попросите разрешение у преданного, которому Они принадлежат, и спросите у него, насколько ему приятно, когда его Иштадеватов публично разбирают по запчастям; опровергают; принижают; и доказывают, что поклонение Им не подтверждается Шастрой и так далее. 
Для Вас это всего лишь фотография, вокруг которой можно устроить интересную умственную дискуссию"

Мне неизвестен контекст, в котором была произнесена данная фраза. Однако, можно с уверенностью сказать, что применительно к обсуждаемой теме она неуместна.  Ишта-дева - это Божество, к поклонению которому преданный испытывает особый вкус, особую _духовную_привязанность_. Чтобы испытывать такую духовную привязанность, нужно находиться на весьма высоком духовном уровне. Находясь на таком уровне, преданный не пожелает одеть Кришну в наряд, предназначенный для удовлетворения своих собственных чувств.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> наряд, предназначенный для удовлетворения своих собственных чувств


Правильно я поняла, что каждый с легкостью может понять мотивы пуджари и публично поставить диагноз, что они одевают Божества для удовлетворения своих чувств? Любой преданный может критиковать в соцсетях и на публичных форумах Божеств и пуджари?  То есть не существует никакого вайшнавского этикета в данном случае?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Правильно я поняла, что каждый с легкостью может понять мотивы пуджари и публично поставить диагноз, что они одевают Божества для удовлетворения своих чувств? Любой преданный может критиковать в соцсетях и на публичных форумах Божеств и пуджари?  То есть не существует никакого вайшнавского этикета в данном случае?


Вы подняли очень правильные вопросы. 

Ответы на них можно найти в семинаре Шри Джишну прабху про вайшнавский этикет. Там, в частности, утверждается, что если при обсуждении, даже негативном, не называются конкретные имена (а это наш случай), это не считается критикой вайшнавов.

Также можно сказать, что в вайшнавской традиции непринято пытатся анализировать мотивы, приведшие к действиям определенных личностей. Говорится, что «вайшнавера крия мудра» (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья, 23.39).» (деятельность вайшнава является непостижимой тайной). Это означает, что чрезвычайно сложно понять истинный мотив его действий. Однако анализировать общие принципы мотивации можно. С другой стороны, в ИСККОН уже не получится сделать что-то, мягко говоря, экзотическое, как это удавалось некоторым личностям раньше (например, Киртанананда свами, позднее исключенный из ИСККОН, одел мурти Шрилы Прабхупады в королевсую мантию и корону, объяснив это «своими реализациями»).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы подняли очень правильные вопросы. 
> 
> Ответы на них можно найти в семинаре Шри Джишну прабху про вайшнавский этикет. Там, в частности, утверждается, что если при обсуждении, даже негативном, не называются конкретные имена (а это наш случай), это не считается критикой вайшнавов..


Думаю, это не наш случай, поскольку в теме критикуется конкретный алтарь и община конкрентого Гуру. В постах матаджи критикуется и сам Гуру.   И эти посты даже не были удалены модераторами!

В соответствии с вайшнавским этикетом и согласно семинарам Шри Джишну Прабху, не следует публично критиковать личность (группу личностей), а следует в корректной форме  обратиться к ним с вопросами и замечаниями через старших преданных, являющихся для них авторитетами.
Ответ обвиняемых уже можно выложить на всеобщее обозрение. В этом случае это будет полезно и об'ективно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В постах матаджи критикуется и сам Гуру.   И эти посты даже не были удалены модераторами!


Все-таки надо уметь отличать критику от попытки анализировать общую мотивацию. 

Вы сами себя "завели", приписывая мне критику вашего гуру. Вот посмотрите, как я писала, и как вы реагировали:




> Так что на фото не Вриндаван. Это выдуманная одежда, выдуманный алтарь, *из ума*. Это не авторитетно.


Ни слова о вашем гуру - потому что я знаю, что алтари делают пуджари и их помощники. Они редко ставят в известность руководство о своих задумках. Также их имен не звучало - так что и нарушения этикета не было. 




> Вероятно, *Махарадж "из ума" придумывает стандарт поклонение Божествам? Не слишком ли высокомерно заявлять подобное?*


Видите, вы сами переключились на своего гуру, да еще потом обвинили меня в высокомерии, приписав мне то, что я не говорила  :stop:  Проанализируйте свою фразу - со стороны четко видно, как вы передергиваете.  

Но я снова ответила так, что этот алтарь - вовсе не задумка гуру:  




> Стандарты вводят Ачарьи. 
> А ваш Махарадж потакает желаниям неофитов, или не выговаривает им сейчас по их внутренним причинам. Для всех же такой алтарь - вовсе никакой не стандарт.


О вашем гуру заговорили только потому, что во многом эта община образцовая, это и удивило. 

Но гуру сам подтвердил, что это не стандарт и извинился за вольность пуджари. А поскольку вид алтаря действует на сознание, а философию у нас многие знают очень хорошо, то на пуджари и их помощников возлагается особая ответственность, и мы имеем полное право не согласиться с задумкой пуджари и посоветоваться с другими, что  здесь и сделали. 

Чтобы понять, нарушена ли сиддханта, не обязательно к гуру каждый раз обращаться. Те, кто ее знают, и так видят ее искажения.

----------


## Дамир

*Самое Здравое, было изложено здесь :* 




> Мы пока не рагануга-бхакты ("следующие за [трансцендентным] вкусом"), мы пока садхана-бхакты. Когда мы хотим удовлетворить Кришну, мы должны узнать из авторитетного источника, как это сделать. Поэтому все поклонение Божествам в ИСККОН авторизовано и стандартизовано. Если мы хотим удовлетворить _свои_ чувства, мы будем делать так, как _нам_ "прикольно". А "прикольно" нам может быть все, что предлагает современная материалистическая культура: мушкетеры, Деды Морозы кока-кольные и пр.


*Каждый сам честно для себя должен признать, из каких побуждений он это делает.*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Самое Здравое, было изложено здесь :* 
> 
> *Каждый сам честно для себя должен признать, из каких побуждений он это делает.*


Да, следить за своей личной практикой и по-вайшнавски относиться к другим вайшнавам. Опять повторюсь, - приглашайте в свои ятры Шри Джишну Прабху с семинаром! И на его примере вживую можно увидеть идеал следования вайшнавскому этикету.

В свою очередь, приношу поклоны всем вайшнавам, кому, из-за своей природы, я причинила беспокойства и неудобства  :vanca calpa:  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Дамир

Шри Джишну Прабху Молодчага ! Здесь нет у меня сомнений !

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Думаю, это не наш случай


Нет, это как раз наш случай: "не называются конкретные имена". Из начального сообщения темы совершенно неясно, какие _конкретно_ личности принимали решение использовать такой наряд.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет, это как раз наш случай: "не называются конкретные имена". Из начального сообщения темы совершенно неясно, какие _конкретно_ личности принимали решение использовать такой наряд.


Ok. Тогда интересно разобраться с постановкой вопроса




> Объясните мне *почему* в Нью Враджа Дхаме (Венгрия), под руководством Шиварам Свами так наряжают Божества Радхи Кришны?


Кто из присутствующих может ответить на этот вопрос: "Почему там так наряжают?" Или все-таки об их мотивах (или об их оплошностях) надо спрашивать в общине Шиварама Свами? 
Если бы вопрос был поставлен корректно и без желания критиковать действия руководства и пуджари, тогда этикет был бы соблюден. 

Например: "Уважаемые преданные, являются ли наряды Санта Клауса и его жены, Санта Клауси, стандартом для поклонения в храмах ИСККОН?"

Естественно, каждый знает, что одежды Санты не являются стандартом, поэтому, на вопрос был бы однозначный ответ. И все пуджари сделали бы правильные выводы без нарушений этикета и ненужной критики старших.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Критиковать за глаза действия пуджари, одежды Божеств, общину, стандарты поклонения Божествам в какой-либо конкретной общине - это не наша ответственность. Обсудить общие стандарты поклонения - это всегда замечательно.

----------

